# what is fair price for 7-8yr old SWF T1501?



## hoonami (Oct 14, 2006)

just machine alone with hoops. no software, no supplies. what is fair price for working condition SWF T1501? $4000? $5000? $6000? what would you pay if you were to buy one?

thanks,
T.K


----------



## fragar (Jun 8, 2007)

I would pay about $5000 in this economy. That is if it is running and I could stitch one of my designs on it.


----------



## SHSPORTS (Sep 24, 2008)

Just bought a 2006 with the LCD display and tons of thread, backing, software (nothing great) hat and flat hoops. Paid less than $4,000 and felt like I had got GREAT deal.


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

SHSPORTS said:


> Just bought a 2006 with the LCD display and tons of thread, backing, software (nothing great) hat and flat hoops. Paid less than $4,000 and felt like I had got GREAT deal.


I'd jump all over that deal! Currently looking at getting into a decent embroidery machine but looking for the right deal (currently only screen).


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The Embroidery Yellow Pages is a good source for pricing equipment:

Embroidery Yellow Pages - Home Page


----------



## SHSPORTS (Sep 24, 2008)

Haystees said:


> I'd jump all over that deal! Currently looking at getting into a decent embroidery machine but looking for the right deal (currently only screen).


I will sell you the one that I bought, we have only used it a few times (have a 4 head, a 3 head, and 3 other single heads) I want a 6 or 8 next, we are WORKING on getting away from doing much single stuff.


----------

